# Cypri.sichuanense in flower



## yijiawang (Jul 2, 2009)

These pictures was taked in last month, so stunning when I see it in forest!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 2, 2009)

Very Nice! I love the foliage. It is nice to see those cyps in their native habitat.

Thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

THanx for sharing. What can you tell us about the growing area conditions, temperature, humidity, bog, mountain, soil, etc???


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course, I would like to tell you the condition is:

altitude: 2200m
temperature(when I take this picture):22C, stable temperature
humidity: not sure, maybe over 70%, many moss
moutain: north of Sichuan province, Min Mountain
soil: rich soil, many humus, well drain

This species just was found in a valley, rich forest, stable conditions. wind not strong. in this valley, I found Magnolia wilsonii too, it is a very rare Magnolia. very comfortable climate! I think it will not beyond 30C when summer, and will not below -15C in winter.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW!! I dod not know it would have so big leaves!! Cool flower too! TY for the detailed info...

Did the Mangolia have any flowers??? I love their smell...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2009)

It is interesting to see the natural habitat of this beauty. Thanks!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely photos! Thanks also for the habitat information.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 2, 2009)

excellent! thank you


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Wow! You are so fortunate to get to see this in the forest.

Did you think of self pollinating the flower?


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2009)

Just super!
Domo arigato.


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 3, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> WOW!! I dod not know it would have so big leaves!! Cool flower too! TY for the detailed info...
> 
> Did the Mangolia have any flowers??? I love their smell...



Sure, they are in bloom too, very beautiful! it let me stunning that another flower in this valley !


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 3, 2009)

to Rick,
I hope all Cypripedium can propagate more, but I found artificial pollinate can not help any thing for it. I did so in many situ so that hope propagate more seedlings but all failure, so I think fungi is the important thing in this orchid---seed is enough, but fit fungi is hard to grow.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 3, 2009)

Stunning foliage and the cutest of flowers! Nice to see these in the wild.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2009)

yijiawang said:


> to Rick,
> I hope all Cypripedium can propagate more, but I found artificial pollinate can not help any thing for it. I did so in many situ so that hope propagate more seedlings but all failure, so I think fungi is the important thing in this orchid---seed is enough, but fit fungi is hard to grow.



I really was suggesting that once pollinated the seed would ultimately fall somewhere near the parent (that should have the correct fungus) to increase the population out in the forest.

Pollination rates are often very low for rare wild Cyps, so I was suggesting a little helping hand right were she sits.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 4, 2009)

Spectacular photos and thanks for showing the entire plant and the habitat information. A very beautiful orchid.

Ron


----------

